

Use a ThinkPad keyboard with your MacBook - thomas
http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/review-lenovo-thinkpad-ultranav-keyboard-20090325/

======
jamesbritt
I'm so tempted to get it -- I'm a big clit-mouse fan -- but $80 is kinda
pricey.

Still ...

